# HK45 Compact



## policemedic (Mar 22, 2011)

I spent the afternoon burning through a bunch of .45 ACP ammo to get to know the newest member of the family.  Short version- the HK45 Compact rocks.

Here's 8 rounds (full magazine) from 15 yards rapid fire.  Not my best day, but I'm not complaining either.  I'm satisfied that just like my other HKs, this pistol shoots better than I do and is reliable enough to bet on.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a better shot group than I can shoot with a Match Grade weapon at 7ft. :eek::sick:


----------



## Casimir (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice, I love HK's...not to boast, but we can go to a range together sometime...I _might _ be able to get a slightly tighter group :-" heh.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 23, 2011)

Casimir said:


> very nice, I love HK's...not to boast, but we can go to a range together sometime...I _might _be able to get a slightly tighter group :-" heh.



You're on :cool:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don’t know about a better group with that HK, but I know I will with my G22…. Of course the trigger weight is around 2 lbs, match barrel and I’ll be shooting some minor loads that feel like I am shooting a .22 pistol….But yeah whatever! Nice pistol bro, even if it is a HK…. Damn fine shot group!;)

ETA: I am not knocking your pistol or HK's, I had two USP's (9mm/45acp) but I sold them off when I started having feeding issues and the accurcy was not what I wanted. I think it was a P2000 in 9mm I was finger fucking the other day at a gun-show that almost went home with me. Again very nice shot group at 15 yards...


----------



## Casimir (Mar 23, 2011)

how about this, loser buys the booze?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 23, 2011)

JAB said:


> I don’t know about a better group with that HK, but I know I will with my G22…. Of course the trigger weight is around 2 lbs, match barrel and I’ll be shooting some minor loads that feel like I am shooting a .22 pistol….But yeah whatever! Nice pistol bro, even if it is a HK…. Damn fine shot group!;)
> 
> ETA: I am not knocking your pistol or HK's, I had two USP's (9mm/45acp) but I sold them off when I started having feeding issues and the accurcy was not what I wanted. I think it was a P2000 in 9mm I was finger fucking the other day at a gun-show that almost went home with me. Again very nice shot group at 15 yards...



LMAO

That's a nice race gun you got there!

Strange to hear your USPs had problems.  Didn't your USP 9 know that's the gun Jack Bauer uses?!

The P2000 is nice, and I was thinking of the P2000SK for a BUG.  I ended up making a different choice to replace the Glock 27 I've been using for a BUG, but not because the SK isn't a good pistol.

Next time I take it out (before it gets sent to Bowie Tactical for some beauty work) I'll probably bench it just to see what it's capable of when I'm not pressing the trigger as fast as I can see the front sight.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 23, 2011)

Casimir said:


> how about this, loser buys the booze?



Well, duh.... :confused:


----------



## Casimir (Mar 23, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Well, duh.... :confused:



just makin sure  Just so you know, fair warning and all, when I win (   ) I'm a lightweight with the alcohol, so I'm a cheap date haha


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 24, 2011)

Casimir said:


> just makin sure  Just so you know, fair warning and all, when I win (  ) I'm a lightweight with the alcohol, so I'm a cheap date haha



Ok, now that I've stessed myself as a poor shooter, I want in and you fuckwads bring your beer money !!


----------



## Casimir (Mar 24, 2011)

haha....time and place.....aaaaaand, I'll try and take some leave lol


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 24, 2011)

Casimir said:


> haha....time and place.....aaaaaand, I'll try and take some leave lol



Seriously.......................we can shoot, but I still suck and you guy's can still buy the beers. :eek:

Too keep the thread on track I'd like make some observations of the HK45c pistol.

It supiciously still looks a lot like the USP .45c pistol with front slide etchings, different sights and the P2000 style slide release with the same type of frame safety.  I'm going to assume the recoil spring and guide rod are the same as the full size HK45 which is suspiciously the same as the P2000 concept with a plastic bushing ??


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2011)

PoliceMedic, how do you like the VTAC targets? I mainly use USPSA targets for COF's and use NRA pistol bull's or small paper plates for groups. I am getting the USPSA cardboard targets for about .45 cents a target (buying by the 100) and the bull's I get free most of the time. I have seen the *paper* VTAC's for around .35 to .38 cents a target, but I tend to like cardboard. I like VTAC's design, but they are high priced for just paper IMO...


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 25, 2011)

Targets ??  Who uses those ?? :eek:


----------



## policemedic (Mar 25, 2011)

8'Duece said:


> Seriously.......................we can shoot, but I still suck and you guy's can still buy the beers. :eek:
> 
> Too keep the thread on track I'd like make some observations of the HK45c pistol.
> 
> It supiciously still looks a lot like the USP .45c pistol with front slide etchings, different sights and the P2000 style slide release with the same type of frame safety. I'm going to assume the recoil spring and guide rod are the same as the full size HK45 which is suspiciously the same as the P2000 concept with a plastic bushing ??



It's funny you mention the USP 45 compact, since this pistol will accept  USP 45C magazines.  It'll also accept full size HK45 mags, which works out great for me.

Aside from the goofy P2000 style grip, the compact pistol is exactly the same as the full size version, except it's obviously smaller.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 25, 2011)

JAB said:


> PoliceMedic, how do you like the VTAC targets? I mainly use USPSA targets for COF's and use NRA pistol bull's or small paper plates for groups. I am getting the USPSA cardboard targets for about .45 cents a target (buying by the 100) and the bull's I get free most of the time. I have seen the *paper* VTAC's for around .35 to .38 cents a target, but I tend to like cardboard. I like VTAC's design, but they are high priced for just paper IMO...



I actually like the VTAC targets.  VTAC isn't cheap, but the paper stock is thick, there are bull's eyes with grids on the reverse side, and some geometric shapes as well.  I really like that the silhouette side is black, which helps the shooter actually distinguish the target at rifle distances.  The targeting areas are small, logical, and challenging.  They encourage you to 'aim small, miss small' while also being useful for doing balance of speed/accuracy drills.

I know what you mean about cardboard targets, but for my training venues paper is fine.  The PD range is indoors (both pistol and rifle) with cardboard target backers, and the club I shoot at maintains their own backers so paper just works better.  If I were using target stands with 1x2s or the like, I'd go with cardboard.

I know some people will buy scented toilet paper if it's endorsed by a SOF guy, particularly if the guy was in Delta.  My general preference is to support former SOF guys who have moved on to training and/or equipment development so long as the product is equivalent to, or better than, the competition even if they're a bit pricier.  Of course, if the product is shit, well....I suppose there are enough airsofters and wannabes who will buy it; I'll find something better.

When I run out of these, I'm going to order a set of Magpul targets.  Not only are they amusing, but they also seem to have useful features.  I like to switch targets around so my guys don't get into a rut.


----------

